# More foreign workers held hostage



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Striking workers at the Ain Sokhna Cleopatra Ceramics factory in Egypt’s Suez governorate are holding seven Italian consultants hostage, Al-Ahram’s Arabic-language news portal reported on Sunday.

Striking ceramics workers hold Italian consultants hostage - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is the chap who owns Cleopatra still in the country?
He lives on the same street as me but of course his sits on its own grounds and since the revolution I can no longer look through the railings as they have been covered in.


When I was involved with the orphanage we had been promised end of line, damage bathroom fitments for free until they found out it was a Coptic orphanage.. we were told, We don't give to Copts, now I don't know if that came from the top or just a bigot with a bit of power but of course I will not use their products if I am ever buying ceramics.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry:focus:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope this kidnapping of foreigners thing doesn't become the latest trend.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently they are holding hostage eight Italian and two Spanish experts. 

Cleopatra Ceramics factory workers striking for third day - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Two Spanish technicians taken hostage last weekend by striking workers at a Egyptian ceramics factory have been released, sources at Spain’s embassy in Cairo told Efe on Thursday. 

Latin American Herald Tribune - Spaniards Held Captive in Egypt Released


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The eight Italian consultants from the major Egyptian ceramics group, Cleopatra, who were being held in the Ain Sokha factory, were freed this morning at 04:30 local time.

Egypt: 8 Italian consultants freed - Egypt - ANSAMed.it


----------

